# Use Flushable Doggy Bag, Interesting experience



## stikhuang (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought a flushable doggy bag from website and tried it for my dog. It sounds very nice. When I put it into the toilet. The bag became soft in water and then be flushed in to pipe. Very interesting!! I think it's great product I should recommend to you all. At last, it's completely biodegradable. Find on web yourself. It's completely new invention, I think. Hah Hah!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting.

But if i brought home in them bags what my dogs do on a run and picking up what they do in the garden, il'd be flushing all day long going into the night roflmao


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds good 
ok if got one or maybe two dogs 
but same here will be allday in the toilet the same as above lol lol


----------



## kelly (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds interesting but dont really want to carry dog poo all the way home after a walk as we often drive 20mins down road to our local woods and the smell would be awful!! lol!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

kelly said:


> sounds interesting but dont really want to carry dog poo all the way home after a walk as we often drive 20mins down road to our local woods and the smell would be awful!! lol!!


ROFLMAO...i can imagine, bad enough carting it in from the garden, omg i heave like a good un, 20 min car ride with that in me motor would just about do me in good and propa


----------



## stikhuang (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello dear,

I got it from Pethabitats.com, please find it's link below,

Biodegradable Dog Poop Bags, Pet Waste Disposal Systems by PetHabitats

Enjoy it!


----------



## stikhuang (Jan 5, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> But if i brought home in them bags what my dogs do on a run and picking up what they do in the garden, il'd be flushing all day long going into the night roflmao


Well my friend, I agree that it's not convenient for flush it into toilet, but how about install some flushable facilities along the path, garden, park, seashore and so on. I think it will be more convenient and the best way to help our earth.

Well, see the new invented flushable facility in Pethabitats.com

Biodegradable Dog Poop Bags, Pet Waste Disposal Systems by PetHabitats

I don't mean to do advertisement for them, but they are the only one who sell the flushable bag on net.


----------



## stikhuang (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I think you should notice that this bag not only can be flushed into toilet! It can be thrown into rubbish bin also. The same like normal PE bags. But it has a extra function that it can be flushed. Well I think if our government can help to install the flushable facilities in public. I think it might great help!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I prefer to put my dog's poo's in my wheelie bin as it deters any would-be identity theives from going through my rubbish!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> I prefer to put my dog's poo's in my wheelie bin as it deters any would-be identity theives from going through my rubbish!!


I use the same tactics.


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

i see let me try that one.


----------



## kat74_uk (Nov 27, 2009)

stikhuang said:


> I bought a flushable doggy bag from website and tried it for my dog. It sounds very nice. When I put it into the toilet. The bag became soft in water and then be flushed in to pipe. Very interesting!! I think it's great product I should recommend to you all. At last, it's completely biodegradable. Find on web yourself. It's completely new invention, I think. Hah Hah!


Hmm, I have a worry...it these become soft in water-what happens when you're in the garden/park/forest & it is raining-? surely as you scoop up the poop- the rain hitting the bag will make it start to turn soft-and you will end up with either dog poo on your hands, in your car- or it drops out whilst you're taking it up to flush it down the loo? 
This is a massive worry- seeing as 60-70% of the time-its raining in the uk!!!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

kat74_uk said:


> Hmm, I have a worry...it these become soft in water-what happens when you're in the garden/park/forest & it is raining-? surely as you scoop up the poop- the rain hitting the bag will make it start to turn soft-and you will end up with either dog poo on your hands, in your car- or it drops out whilst you're taking it up to flush it down the loo?
> This is a massive worry- seeing as 60-70% of the time-its raining in the uk!!!


Just what I was thinking!!!


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont think the concept is good as your only adding to the water wastage issue. Why flush the toilet when you can put the poop in the dustbin.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

stikhuang said:


> Well my friend, I agree that it's not convenient for flush it into toilet, but how about install some flushable facilities along the path, garden, park, seashore and so on. I think it will be more convenient and the best way to help our earth.
> 
> Well, see the new invented flushable facility in Pethabitats.com


Surely we already have a method for environmentally friendly dog poo disposal - composting toilet systems. They don't waste water! All you need to do is dig a hole....


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Anele Jessica said:


> I use the same tactics.


Don't you have to double-wrap it? If you don't here, they won't empty your bin!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

stikhuang said:


> Well I think if our government can help to install the flushable facilities in public. I think it might great help!!


They are called public toilets.... although I suppose finding one that actually flushes is nothing short of a miracle these days LOL

I don't think it's a good idea.... why carry it all the way home with you when there are poo bins in the park and other places? I just don't see the point in it.... and why flush the bag? If you were at home, couldn't you just bag up the poo and then empty the bag into the toilet, and flush it without a bag? Surely that's more environmentally friendly than putting any bag down the toilet?


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Hm, I'm not convinced that a bag full of turd wouldn't block my toilet, biodegradable or not - after all it gets blocked if I flush a bit of kitchen roll down it. Even if it does work, I can't see how flushing a poo down the toilet using between 6 and 13 litres of water each time can possibly be construed as helping the environment. Unless of course you have a system in your home to collect rainwater or re-use your bathwater, it's totally counterproductive.

We're lucky where we live - about 90% of my dog's crimes against the environment are committed within 10 metres of a tidal river so most of the time I'll just pick them up with improvised chopsticks made from twigs and chuck the lot in... It sinks straightaway and leaves no nasty surprises for the bin-man. If he goes in the park or garden it's going in the bin outdoors or gets buried, I'm not about to traipse it through the house and upstairs to the bathroom! And if there were to be any accidents indoors, it'd go down the loo wrapped in bog roll, not a pointless little bag. So sorry, I won't be buying your product 

ps OH MY DAYS as well they are also selling a "Pooch Pouch" -


> The PoochPouch is a fanny pack with a detachable plastic-lined pouch on the front where you can stash used dog waste bags (after your dogs have done their duty) until you can flush them. Now you don't have to race your dogs to the nearest trash can just to get past the most unpleasant part of being a pet owner.










hahahaha what a revolting idea! A special bum bag to put your dog sh*t in!
I would pay to see this company on the Dragon's Den...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Personally, i like the fact that my poo bags survive going through the wash a few times. Im forever forgetting to empty my pockets before i stick my jeans in the machine.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I buy biodegradable poo bags from the Pound shop and it costs £1 for 100. For 10 boxes of 10 bags from this company they want $29.95 + $2.47 _California State Sales Tax: _ :shocked: with free shipping available in the US. Can't find out how much it would cost to ship to the uk as the site uses an invalid security certificate and I can't go to checkout. But even with free shipping that's £19.77 for 100 poos. I think I'll stick with what I've got...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Recycled paper bags and a Muksak for all I say!!
Im going to start filling just one bag using tissues for mine. Soooo wasteful using a whole poo bag for a 3Ib chihuahua poop!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> ps OH MY DAYS as well they are also selling a "Pooch Pouch" -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL

If you're gonna do something that insane, whats wrong with just using a normal bum bag? Aren't most of them plastic lined? I bet that's mad expensive as well!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Recycled paper bags and a Muksak for all I say!!
> Im going to start filling just one bag using tissues for mine. Soooo wasteful using a whole poo bag for a 3Ib chihuahua poop!!


That would be taking greenness (or economy) a bit too far for me. My yorkie only does tiny poos but they still pong!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Don't you have to double-wrap it? If you don't here, they won't empty your bin!


Oh no, I hope my council don't hear of that idea. At the moment I just dump the poo bags straight into the bin, and I tip the contents of the cat litter tray directly into the bin too. Used cat litter probably makes up a quarter of my bin's contents in bad weather. It all goes into a hole in the ground so why are your council being so awkward?


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sound pricey but is a good option for some people i'm sure. When i worked in a small kennel all the poo would get put in the main drain and then washed down with a few buckets of water. We don't have the manhole cover for the drain on our property so the poo goes in the bin, would be too much of a faff to try and put it down the loo. Were on clay soil so i can't see one of those sunken doggy compost bins draining well enough to work properly.

I think the majority of poo & nappy bags should be made of biodegradable material, it really annoys me that they are often double the price. Those small kitchen compost caddy's work well for the car if you visit places that make you take your poop bags home rather than provide a bin.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

stikhuang said:


> I bought a flushable doggy bag from website and tried it for my dog. It sounds very nice. When I put it into the toilet. The bag became soft in water and then be flushed in to pipe. Very interesting!! I think it's great product I should recommend to you all. At last, it's completely biodegradable. Find on web yourself. It's completely new invention, I think. Hah Hah!


what will happen if it rains while you are carrying the bag back to the house for flushing it?


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Oh no, I hope my council don't hear of that idea. At the moment I just dump the poo bags straight into the bin, and I tip the contents of the cat litter tray directly into the bin too. Used cat litter probably makes up a quarter of my bin's contents in bad weather. It all goes into a hole in the ground so why are your council being so awkward?


Wow our binmen would never pick up rubbish if it was just bunged in the wheelie bin without bags! Do they clean your wheelie bins too?
I just bung compostables in re-used biodegradable shopping bags - wouldn't consider flushing them though!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> Wow our binmen would never pick up rubbish if it was just bunged in the wheelie bin without bags! Do they clean your wheelie bins too?
> I just bung compostables in re-used biodegradable shopping bags - wouldn't consider flushing them though!


No, they don't clean the bins, though there are some people you can pay a couple of quid who will hose them down for you. I just hold my nose when I open the lid. Mind you, there are challenging times ahead as they have just delivered a whole load of recycling bins and our normal collection is going down to once a fortnight instead of weekly from next week. I'll have to put a peg on my nose next summer.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> Hm, I'm not convinced that a bag full of turd wouldn't block my toilet, biodegradable or not - after all it gets blocked if I flush a bit of kitchen roll down it. Even if it does work, I can't see how flushing a poo down the toilet using between 6 and 13 litres of water each time can possibly be construed as helping the environment. Unless of course you have a system in your home to collect rainwater or re-use your bathwater, it's totally counterproductive.
> 
> We're lucky where we live - about 90% of my dog's crimes against the environment are committed within 10 metres of a tidal river so most of the time I'll just pick them up with improvised chopsticks made from twigs and chuck the lot in... It sinks straightaway and leaves no nasty surprises for the bin-man. If he goes in the park or garden it's going in the bin outdoors or gets buried, I'm not about to traipse it through the house and upstairs to the bathroom! And if there were to be any accidents indoors, it'd go down the loo wrapped in bog roll, not a pointless little bag. So sorry, I won't be buying your product


How is throwing dog poop into the river good for the environment? That's deliberately polluting the water. My gosh....


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

lorilu said:


> How is throwing dog poop into the river good for the environment? That's deliberately polluting the water. My gosh....


how is that polluting??? you don;t chock in the river any plastic...just some natural and biofriendly stuff


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> how is that polluting??? you don;t chock in the river any plastic...just some natural and biofriendly stuff


Feces is full of bacteria. It does indeed pollute the river. Throwing dog poop into a river is no different that having a human sewer piped into a river.

Many wild things use rivers, and can be made sick from the bacteria from excrement. Humans, also, can be made sick from rivers polluted from excrement.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Feces is full of bacteria. It does indeed pollute the river. Throwing dog poop into a river is no different that having a human sewer piped into a river.
> 
> Many wild things use rivers, and can be made sick from the bacteria from excrement. Humans, also, can be made sick from rivers polluted from excrement.


I agree with your point, and it's shameful that the water companies are still getting away with dumping large quantities of untreated sewage into rivers the way they do (though I thought the problem was the way it deprived the water of oxygen), but surely the odd dog poo here and there won't make much difference? I mean, fish and otters and things must poo in the river without doing it any harm.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lack of oxygen affects the life of the inhabitants of the river, yes. But other, land living, animals use the water too. And a human does not have to drink the water to be sickened by it. Swimming in it, or even just wading in it, just putting hands in it, can make a person sick.

Fish and otters are natural to that environment so I imagine mother nature has a way of dealing with that. Dog poop, especially poop from many of the commercial foods being fed today, can be highly toxic in a river as it is not meant to be there.

Think of it this way: if *every one* thinks the "occasional dog poop won't matter" then there is going to be a lot of dog poop in that river .

That's just like saying one mcdonald's bag thrown out of a car window won't matter, it's only one, after all. But many have that attitude and soon the roadsides are an ugly mass of mcdonalds bags and dead animals who have been hit while trying to get into the mcdonalds bags for the smell of food.

off my soap box for now


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah ok fair point, rather than burying it or chucking it in the river to decompose among the silt which is flushed out to sea by the tide - I'll just do what I do the rest of the time then, wrap it in a (biodegradable) plastic bag, chuck it in a (not biodegradable) bin liner (both of which have been come from non-renewable sources and are produced by factories that use exhorbitant amounts of fuel oil, grid electricity and water and produce thousands of tonnes of waste each year, and come wrapped using card or paper, and have then been shipped from overseas or at least driven across our country, wasting more fossil fuels) and then the bin man can have the joy of picking it up using his great big truck (created using metals mined out of the earth) and burning yet more fuel driving it to put in a landfill site (well at least he can for the next 10 years until our landfill space is all used up, at which time it may have to be shipped abroad) where it can be added to the estimated 18 000 000 tonnes of municipal solid waste and 78 000 000 tonnes of industrial waste produced in the UK every year, and decompose slowly until it mixes with rain water and produces a stagnant filth called leachate which will contaminate the water in the ground - or in newer sites which are designed to minimise the leachate it will at the very least produce, amongst other harmful gases and chemicals dangerous to animals and humans, a nice little pocket of methane gas. Yummy :shocked:

PS - muhahaha I do believe I've effectively killed this cleverly worded spam thread


----------

